# Natural Dirt Torpedo Cigar Review - Very pleased



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Very good flavor. The sweet flavor paired well with a cup of coffee or a good scotch. Original burn started uneven, but it evened out and I smoked ...

Read the full review here: Natural Dirt Torpedo Cigar Review - Very pleased


----------



## Fia (Jul 13, 2010)

I enjoy these very much. Also like the Root.


----------



## miken1967 (Aug 30, 2010)

One of my favorites too. Haven't tried the root yet. How does it compare to the dirt?


----------



## foxracer72 (Nov 23, 2010)

one of my pops favorite sticks, amazingly enough i have never tried one of his


----------



## Nology (Apr 25, 2011)

So which is it? You posted another review saying it was the worst stick you ever had


----------

